# What was the funniest Halloween Party experience you've ever had?



## Worm Buffet (Apr 28, 2010)

I've catered a few Halloween parties and most of the time, the customers want a little humor thrown into what I'm serving. Last year, I made a gelatin heart that actually pumped whenever someone got too close to it with a knife. (used a sensor connected to the knife) I invariably get a few screams!

So my question to all of you, what is the funniest experience (food, prank, etc) you've had at a Halloween Party?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Don't Get To Go*

To Halloween partys..because I have my haunted house open almost every night of the year!
No, people don't show up here every night, but I'm here and ready for them if they decide to do that.
I used alot of humor in my telling of the haunted history of this old inn (1870), Or maybe it's just "attempted humor" to some?
Humor is a great stress reliver in a spooky situation and also a good reset so they can be built up to get scared again.
I guess we have alot of "partys" here.......I know I sure usually laugh alot!


----------

